# Cutting edge of foundations for drones



## lehimainen (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

I read that is part of mite control dee lusby cuts edge of foundation off so that each frame has around 10% drone brood. As i understsand it should help with mites somehow. So what is idea behind that vs having few separate drone frames?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It will help increase drone production, which will increase mite production, unless you cut out the drone brood before it emerges in 24 days. Seperate drone frames or shallows in mediums or deeps/ mediums in deeps is much easier to remove drone brood.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dee has 10% drone comb and no Varroa issues. I have 20% drone comb and no Varroa issues. In THEORY (a wonderful place where everything works as expected) it will make your Varroa problems worse. That has not been my experience. Dee has all small cell. I have both small cell and natural cell.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

So....if you have small or natural cell, the mites can no longer thrive in the drone cells? 
Luke


----------



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

some people think small cell is the cure for mites
I think it is a tool to use to get to the point where you can be treatment free
here is some good info on small/natural cell and mites

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So....if you have small or natural cell, the mites can no longer thrive in the drone cells? 

Probably not that simple. If they are natural sized worker cells, the drone cells are also smaller. It is possible (and some evidence suggests) that the mites are less than successful at reproducing when they are in smaller cells (including smaller drone cells) because the male Varroa get trapped outside the cocoon or just trapped where they can't get to the female Varroa to mate. An unmated female is no viable and will die shortly after emergence. There is also the factor of Varroa doing less damage to the colony when they are in drone cells than when they damage workers. In their natural hose, Apis cerana, the Varroa mostly infest the drones and hardly ever the workers. Apis cerana are smaller.


http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beessctheories.htm


----------

